

Facebook Data Team: What’s on your mind? - isomorph
http://www.facebook.com/notes/facebook-data-team/whats-on-your-mind/477517358858

======
mojaam
I love this OkCupid-esqe postings although I think Facebook could do a lot
better but maybe they're concern about people's reactions to what they know.

~~~
indigoviolet
(I work on this team at Facebook)

There are definitely sensitive issues, but IMO the limiting factor to putting
out more cool analyses is that packaging these up for public consumption takes
time and effort, and there is a _lot_ on our plate for a small team. Lisa (the
author) was a very smart and productive intern.

If you're qualified and want to help, drop me a line or go to
facebook.com/careers

~~~
revorad
_Slightly less intuitive is the fact that positive emotional updates receive
fewer comments (perhaps there’s nothing more to say) whereas negative
emotional updates receive more comments (perhaps as a consolation)._

This is not so unexpected, given the like button. If I post a message about
getting a new dog, my friends can just like it without saying anything. If I
say my dog is dying, the only way to show support is by writing something.
There is no sympathise or dislike button. This confirms that if you give
people shortcuts for being nice, they will gladly take them.

I'm making a tool which might help your team do such analyses faster. I just
sent you a message on Facebook. My contact details are also in my profile.

~~~
indigoviolet
Not sure why, but I didn't get your message on Facebook.

~~~
revorad
That's strange. It is showing in my sent messages. Anyway, here's what I
wrote:

Hey Venky,

I'm the founder of Pretty Graph (<http://prettygraph.com/>), a simple web-
based tool for making graphs.

I noticed that your data team uses R for their analysis and graphs. Making
good looking graphs can be a big time sink in R. When you are trying to
publish blog posts, you want to make your graphs look nice and web-friendly.

Pretty Graph also uses R on the backend, but makes creating complicated graphs
a lot easier and faster. You can import data in various formats and get a
graph ready to publish in a few minutes. So your team can spend more time
analysing the data rather than adjusting margins, title sizes and colours.

If it's something that interests your team, I'd love to hear from them.

Thanks, Hrishi

Feel free to reply to hrishi@prettygraph.com.

~~~
indigoviolet
Thanks, that's cool. I'll post it on our team group.

------
mhansen
I'm sure those graphs are interesting, but they're so small that I can't read
them, at all.

~~~
simonsarris
It seems that if you open them in a new window and they will be their true
(larger) size.

~~~
alnayyir
Why can't I middle-click on them then?

My eyes hurt from trying to read them. :(

------
wyclif
What's the deal with Tumblr, GoodReads et. al no longer being allowed in
Facebook?

------
insight
hmmm... are they trying to do Google (and loose their social mojo)?

